# Skewb Race



## ryanj92 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm surprised this doesn't exist already!
I need to get better at this event so I thought I'd set this up. 

Basics:
- Average of 12 format
- Scrambles/results every Tuesday
- Scrambles will be random state scrambles from the official scrambler (exception: Round 1 uses 15 move qqTimer scrambles because i r a n00b)

*--- Round 1 ---*
_Active until *18th* February 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




B' R U' R' U B' L R' U L R B U' B' R
B R B' U B' U' L' R' B' R L' R' B' U B
L' R B R B' U' R' L' B R B' L B U' B'
B R' U' L' U B U' R B U B' U' B' L' U'
R' B U B R' U' R' L U L' R' U' R' B' R
R U L U L B U R' B U L B' U' L' U
L' U' L' U B R L' U R B' L' B U L B
R' L U L U' R' L R B L' B' R B' L R
L U R L B' U' L B' U B R L U' B' L'
B L' R L B' R U' B' U L B R' L R' L
R B R' L B L B' L' B R B' L R L B
R U B' R' U' B' R U' B U' R' L B' R B




Good luck to all!
If anyone has any other suggestions, let me know and I'll consider them.


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll be doing this, but consider getting random state scrambles from cstimer. Much shorter


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Solve 1: layer + U=perm... but I only know the 1-alg method...
solve 10: 3 Uperms came up... maybe I should learn how to solve it 
21.03 = 20.01 16.86 22.65 20.95 27.56 22.58 (28.48) 14.15 23.90 21.96 19.65 (14.06)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> - Scrambles will be 15 move FCN scrambles from qqTimer (if anyone knows of a better scramble generator, please let me know)



Maybe the official one?
It will even output scrambles in a text file by default (included in the usual .zip).

At least use random-state. There is absolutely no excuse not to.


----------



## qaz (Feb 10, 2014)

(7.47) 9.48 9.77 8.95 10.18 12.53 9.85 8.09 (18.89) 10.09 15.39 12.85 = 10.72

easy scrambles, failed last few though...


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 10, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Maybe the official one?
> It will even output scrambles in a text file by default (included in the usual .zip).
> 
> At least use random-state. There is absolutely no excuse not to.



Ooh, thanks! I didn't even think of that... ><
Please excuse my ignorance, I'm fairly new to Skewb myself


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ooh, thanks! I didn't even think of that... ><
> Please excuse my ignorance, I'm fairly new to Skewb myself



lol you're good. Thanks for starting this up


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> lol you're good. Thanks for starting this up



You're welcome ^^
I'm sorry for totally missing your comment - I'll be using the csTimer random state scrambler for my own practise definitely, shorter scrambles are always good

10.93, 15.49, 10.50, 10.01, 14.38, (16.04), 10.49, 14.89, 15.12, 9.82, 14.64, (9.36) = *12.63*
Pretty much what I'm averaging right now. Need to learn to turn this damn thing properly


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> You're welcome ^^
> I'm sorry for totally missing your comment - I'll be using the csTimer random state scrambler for my own practise definitely, shorter scrambles are always good
> 
> 10.93, 15.49, 10.50, 10.01, 14.38, (16.04), 10.49, 14.89, 15.12, 9.82, 14.64, (9.36) = *12.63*
> Pretty much what I'm averaging right now. Need to learn to turn this damn thing properly



The way I turn seems to work for most people. Hold your bottom face stationary using whatever hand feels comfortable to turn with. I hold the bottom in my right and turn with my left, despite being a righty, simply because it feels better to me. I can make a video if you want


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The way I turn seems to work for most people. Hold your bottom face stationary using whatever hand feels comfortable to turn with. I hold the bottom in my right and turn with my left, despite being a righty, simply because it feels better to me. I can make a video if you want



yes please :3


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 10, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The way I turn seems to work for most people. Hold your bottom face stationary using whatever hand feels comfortable to turn with. I hold the bottom in my right and turn with my left, despite being a righty, simply because it feels better to me. I can make a video if you want



That's what I do at the moment, except with LH holding and RH turning - I guess I need more practise! Back to drilling hedge/sledge... Been trying to cut down on my regrips on them


----------



## kcl (Feb 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> That's what I do at the moment - I guess I need more practise! Back to drilling hedge/sledge... Been trying to cut down on my regrips on them



Made a video, uploading now.

Edit: video stalled.. I'll fix it later.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 11, 2014)

(6.16), 9.10, 11.05, 8.10, 10.45, 9.21, 9.40, 10.31, (12.62), 8.26, 10.13, 9.74 = 9.58

Pretty good.


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 11, 2014)

(4.79), 7.52, 8.64, 7.07, 7.51, 9.96, 7.62, 9.27, 8.15, 8.88, 9.65, (11.92) = *8.43*

meh


----------



## dinostef (Feb 11, 2014)

16.68; 29.71; 18.11; 13.16; 17.02; 15.11; 17.25; 21.86; 12.16; 11.68; 23.22; 23.03=17.76


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 12, 2014)

6.75, 6.94, 5.97, 5.20, 6.53, (2.98), 5.17, 4.70, 6.51, 6.14, (8.08), 3.37 = 5.73

kinda failed, those scrambles were really easy. But counting 3 is cool tho


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 19, 2014)

*--- Round 1 Results ---*

*Sajwo* 5.73
*Ronxu* 8.43
*Iggy* 9.58
*qaz* 10.72
*ryanj92* 12.63
*dinostef* 17.76
*Jaysammey777* 21.03

*--- Round 2 ---*
_Active until *25th* February 2013._



Spoiler: scrambles




R' B' R' B' L R L R' B' 
L U B R B U' L' B L' 
B R' L' B L U B' L' R 
R' L' B L U' B U L 
L R B R L' U B L U 
L U R' U L' R B' R' 
B' L' U' B R U B' L B 
L' U B U R' U B U' L' U' 
B R L U' L' B L' U
L B' L R U L B' U 
L B U R' U' B L U' 
U' R' B' L U' B U B R




Good luck to all!


----------



## kcl (Feb 19, 2014)

Shoot I forgot to submit mine  
It was a high 6. Oh well lol


----------



## qaz (Feb 19, 2014)

12.75 11.88 13.98 (8.68) 12.12 9.89 (14.85) 9.92 10.49 14.76 12.06 9.56 = 11.74

duplicate scrambles in there (8 & 9)


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 19, 2014)

kclejeune, you're welcome to submit your times anyway and I will add them to the results post 

Also, thanks for pointing out the duplicate scramble qaz, has now been fixed!

13.02 average of 12


Spoiler: times (ignore the scrambles)



1. (17.16) U L U B R' L' R' U 
2. 15.02 L' B L' U L B L' B 
3. 10.61 L B U R' L U R' U 
4. 15.08 R' B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
5. 15.16 R U L' U B' L U' B 
6. 10.83 R L' B' L' R' L R' L' 
7. (6.53) U R U' B' L U' R' U' L' 
8. 14.68 L B' U L B L U' B' U' 
9. 13.03 B' R L' B L R' L' U B' 
10. 14.19 R U' B' U R' U B' U' 
11. 9.78 B' R' U B R U' L U' R' 
12. 12.02 B U L' U R L B' R L'



No practise = no improvement, surprisingly enough... At the end of a 12.47 ao100, so slightly below average, but there were some pretty bad solves in there.


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 19, 2014)

5.91, 5.59, 4.09, 6.70, 6.40, 4.60, 6.46, 4.01, 5.09, 7.87, 6.23, 6.88 = 5.80


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 20, 2014)

PB single and Ao12
16.23
16.86 17.35 (26.64) 22.45 9.09 15.40 12.87 20.46 11.51 (4.45) 17.67 18.66


----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> kclejeune, you're welcome to submit your times anyway and I will add them to the results post
> 
> Also, thanks for pointing out the duplicate scramble qaz, has now been fixed!
> 
> ...



So I went to go find my times.. cstimer cleared cache -_-

I remember it was a 6.89 average but I don't have the times, so I'll suck it up and try to do as well this week lol


----------



## Ronxu (Feb 21, 2014)

10.70, 10.23, (5.62), (11.16), 10.26, 7.88, 7.71, 6.78, 8.30, 9.37, 8.52, 8.22 = *8.80*

Slightly above global average, not bad.


----------



## Nihahhat (Feb 21, 2014)

9.29, 10.17, 8.87, 7.85, 5.95, 7.06, (4.52), 8.83, 7.27, (10.77), 10.30, 7.18 = 8.28

Not too shabby


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 26, 2014)

I apologise for the one day delay. 

*--- Round 2 Results ---*

*Sajwo* 5.80
*Ronxu* 8.80
*Nihahhat* 8.28
*qaz* 11.74
*ryanj92* 13.02
*Jaysammey777* 16.23

*--- Round 3 ---*
_Active until *4th March 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




L R B R' U L' R U B U R'
L R L R' L U' L' B' U B' L
L R B R B' U B' U' B L' B
L R L' U' L' B' R B' U' B R'
L R L R U B' U' L' U' B' R'
L R B L' B L B R' B' L U'
L R' L' U' B U L' R' L B' L
L R L R U' L' R B L' U' B'
L R L R' U' L B' U B' R U
L R L R L R' L' B U R' B'
L R L R U L R B' L' U R'
L R U' R U B U' B R L R'




Good luck to all!


----------



## Nihahhat (Mar 1, 2014)

5.91, (4.34), 9.30, 7.70, 4.53, 11.33, 10.44, 9.24, (13.23), 7.32, 7.10, 6.06 = 7.89

Pretty meh, at least it's an improvement from last week.


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 1, 2014)

6.12, (5.73), 8.51, 7.74, 9.23, 12.80, 9.34, (12.87), 9.04, 6.27, 7.23, 9.83 = *8.61*

Too many 9s and a counting 12, bj.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 28, 2014)

What happened to this? Just I was about to join in ._.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 28, 2014)

Feel free to do this average anyway - I'm gonna start my race threads up again next week 
I initially left this round open due to lack of competitors, but uni work got intense in the last couple weeks so I've been neglecting these threads...


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow I forgot about this. I'll be doing this inn the car on the way to Dixon this afternoon.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 1, 2014)

18.80, (10.40), 15.90, 14.80, 12.64, (22.63), 21.39, 17.36, 17.69, 16.18, 16.37, 14.34 = *16.55*

^ Round 3 scrambles


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

5.76 ao12
(4.700), 5.634, 6.917, 4.751, 5.001, 5.633, 5.801, 6.584, (6.967), 5.617, 5.934, 5.818


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2014)

The race thread returns...  I'll run these scrambles until next Tuesday! 

*--- Round 3 Results ---*

*kclejeune* 5.76
*Nihahhat* 7.89
*Ronxu* 8.61
*SweetSolver* 16.55

*--- Round 4 ---*
_Active until *15th April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




L R L' R' B' U' R' L R B' U'
L R B' U L' U R' B L R' U'
L R U R L R B U' L U B
L R L' B R L B' L R U' B
L R L B U L' B U' L' B' U'
L R L' U' B R L R L U R
L R L' R B' U R' B L B' R
L R L U' L' U R L' R' B R'
L R L' U R' L U B' L' U B
L R B L B' L' R L' R L B'
L R L R' L B L' U R' U R'
L R L' R' U B R' B L' R' L




Good luck to all!


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 6, 2014)

*Round 4 - 15.08 ao12
*
15.45, 15.17, 10.73, 9.43, 17.59, 12.18, 16.65, 16.95, 16.76, 16.16, 16.55, 14.18 = 15.08 ao12


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 6, 2014)

(10.39), 9.28, 8.20, (3.74), 7.80, 5.40, 8.71, 9.01, 7.56, 7.91, 8.89, 8.52 = *8.13*

I need to stop being lazy and mod my skewb some day, these lockups are killing me.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2014)

13.06, 15.88, 9.66, 9.91, 12.31, (9.05), 16.27, 13.58, 15.66, 9.66, 15.03, (16.43) = *13.10*

Not bad considering I've hardly touched a Skewb since Nottingham Open...


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2014)

*--- Round 4 Results ---*

*Ronxu* 8.13
*ryanj92* 13.10
*SweetSolver* 15.08

*--- Round 5 ---*
_Active until *22nd April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




L R L R B L R' L' U R' B'
L R L' R' U' L U R' L B L'
L R B' R' L U' B' R' L' R L'
L B R U' L R' U' B L' R B'
L R L B' U B R B' U R' U
L R' L R' L' R B' U' L U' B
L R B' R' L' R' L' U' B' R' U
L R L' B U' R U L' U R' U
L R L' U' L' R' L' U B' U' L'
L R L' R L U' B' U B' R' L
L R B U R L R L U R' U'
L R L U L' B' U' L U' R' U'




Good luck to all!


----------



## kcl (Apr 15, 2014)

Average: 5.079 (σ = 0.37)
Best time: 4.034
Worst time: 21.301
Individual times: 
4.734, 5.534, 4.534, 4.734, 5.534, 5.734, (4.034), 4.985, 4.985, 5.035, (21.301), 4.985

consistency


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2014)

8.83, 12.27, 11.72, 11.21, 9.72, 11.31, 11.32, 10.02, 11.24, 10.77, 8.07, DNF(12.21) = 10.84

Not too bad considering how cold it is.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 18, 2014)

*Round 5 - 15.33 ao12*

(10.80), 16.69, 14.37, 15.94, 17.19, 11.08, 15.19, 16.63, (22.88), 13.90, 17.17, 15.15 = 15.08 ao12


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 19, 2014)

(4.66), 8.57, 9.14, 7.81, 6.84, 7.05, 9.12, (9.95), 7.96, 7.04, 9.02, 7.61 = *8.02*

meh


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2014)

*--- Round 5 Results ---*

*kclejeune* 5.079
*Ronxu* 8.02
*Bindedsa* 10.84
*SweetSolver* 15.33

*--- Round 6 ---*
_Active until *29th April 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




L R L' R B R' U' B L' U' B'
L R L' B' L' R' U B' U L R'
L R L' B L' U L' R B L' R
L R B U' B' R B U' L B' U'
L R L R B' L' U B R L R
L R B U B' U' L R' L' R U'
L R L' R B' R B' L U' L' R'
L R B' R' L U' B L' U' B' L'
L R L' U L U R B' R B' L
L R L R' U B L' R L' B' L'
L R L B U' R L B U' L' B
L R U' L B' L' U B' U R' B'




Good luck to all!


----------



## karrot321 (Apr 23, 2014)

6.67, 7.79, 11.14, 8.07, 10.28, 6.71, 10.89, (4.60), 6.24, (12.76), 7.29, 8.17 = *8.32*


----------



## ryanj92 (May 1, 2014)

*--- Round 6 Results ---*

*karrot321* 8.32

*--- Round 7 ---*
_Active until *6th May 2014.*_



Spoiler: scrambles




L R B' L B' R L U' L B U
L R L' R' L' R' U L B' U R'
L R L' R' U L' B L R' B L
L R L U' R' B L' B U B L'
L R U B L' B' R L' R' B' R
L R U R U L' B U' R' U L'
L R L U B L' U R' B' R B'
L R L U R B' U' L' U R L'
L R U L' B R U R B' R B
L R B R B' R U L' U L U
L R L' U' L' R U R' B U' B'
L R L' U L R L' R' U B' U'




Good luck to all!


----------



## Ronxu (May 2, 2014)

6.85, (4.98), 6.35, 8.91, 8.53, 6.69, (9.15), 8.32, 8.12, 7.64, 6.42, 6.97 = *7.48*

vgj


----------



## SweetSolver (May 3, 2014)

15.23, 8.98, 7.54, 22.87, 20.35, 14.10, 16.67, 18.22, 19.91, 13.60, 9.61, 17.42 = *15.41*

vbj


----------



## ryanj92 (May 3, 2014)

13.06, (5.91), 15.05+, (18.87), 12.27, 14.95, 12.87, 11.39, 11.39, 12.36, 8.83, 8.64 = *12.08*
Lol average


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

Sorry guys - I'll have this up and running again either next Tuesday, or the Tuesday afterwards, once my exam season finishes!

As I've not had any posts about it I'll assume you guys have all been busy also


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 8, 2014)

Trying to activate the thread again 

Slight rule changes: there will be 50 scrambles per week, if you don't have time for all, do the first 12.
Goals are sub 20, 15, 10, 8, 6, 4.

Also there will be a second batch of scrambles (5), that's for practicing your method's first step (side / face / petrus block / etc).
Solve you first step for all 6 colors aiming for the fewest moves possible (side / face should'n take more than 6 moves afaik) and write down the solutions instead of times.

*ROUND 8*








Spoiler: round 8 speed scrambles



1. B' R' B' U' R' U B R
2. U B R B' R' B R U' R'
3. B' R' L B R B' L' B R
4. L' B' U' R B' U' R' B R'
5. L' B' R B L' B U' R'
6. R' L R' B R' B R L'
7. R' L U L' B L' R' B' L'
8. R' U R' U R' B' L U'
9. B' R' L' U L B R' B
10. U B' U' R U' B' R U'
11. L U R U' R U R U' L'
12. B L U' B' R' U' R' L
13. U' L' R U L U' B' R' U'
14. B' L' R L' U' R' B L
15. R U' R U L' R' U' L'
16. U' L U' B' L U B U
17. R B' U' L' B' R' U L' R'
18. B U' R L' U' L U R' U
19. R' B R L' R' L U L' U
20. U' L' B' R L U' L B
21. U' R' L B L U' L' U R
22. R' U' L' U' L B' R' L' U'
23. R' L B R' L' R L B'
24. B L' B U B' U R' B U'
25. R' B' U B U R' B U'
26. R B L' B' R L' R' L'
27. R' L R U' B' R B L'
28. B L U' R' B' L B' L U'
29. R U R' L R U' L' R
30. L R L U L' U R B' L' U'
31. L U R' L B R' L' R'
32. L R L B' R' U' R' L
33. L' U' L U' L R B L B'
34. B' U B U B' R' U R' U
35. L' U' R' U L R L B' U'
36. L' R' B U' R' B L B
37. L B L' U L U' B' R' U
38. U' L R' B L B' U B' U'
39. B L U' B' L' B R' U
40. B R L B' R U' R B'
41. U L' U' L B U' L B' L
42. B L' U' B L B' L B'
43. B' U' L B' R' B' R B'
44. B' U' L' B L' B R L'
45. U R B R B U R B' R
46. U B R' U' R L R' L R
47. U' B U' B' R U' L B' L
48. R L' B' R L' B U' L' R
49. U' L' R U B L' R U R
50. B' R' L R' B L B R' U





Spoiler: round 8 first step scrambles



1. B' L' B' L R' U B' U'
2. R' L' B' R' B' R' U' R'
3. B' R L' U L R' U L U'
4. L B' U B U B' L' U L
5. U B R' B U L' R' B



*Good luck everyone!*


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm joining as soon as I get my SS skewb.


----------

